# Putting Together a 5.1 setup for an apartment



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Very soon my cousin is going to be handing me some cash to set him up a cheap.. CHEAP 5.1 setup for his apartment. The only real issues I have is picking up a cheap sub, preferably front firing as the downstairs landlord probably wouldn't enjoy a down-firing unit at any time of day. 

He just got the TV, a Vizio which I convinced him to mount at the proper height!


As for the receiver I would like him to go with the Denon 591 








http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/726227-REG/Denon_AVR591P_AVR_591P_A_V_Home_Theater.html

I have used just about every brand of the current receiver lineup apart from a Marantz and I find the setup of a denon the most enjoyable. (.5 db adjustments ftw)

The real turning point to getting this going is my purchase of a set(4 sets to save shipping) of Dayton B652's which impressed the he|| out of me. At $29 a pair they have really redefined my price VS performance anxieties.








http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-652

Steve Guttenbergs Top 10 Speakers under $1000 http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-20016275-47.html

So he will have 3 pairs to use for the 5 channels which I will be buying some sort of speaker mounts. Most likely the cheap set from HTD. http://www.htd.com/Products/Wall-Mount-Speaker-Brackets

Since his couch is flush up against the back wall the rear's will need to be to the side and angled down ceiling mounted. The front left and right are an issue as since you can see in the TV picture there is a doorway directly to the left side of the television. The speakers will be ceiling mounted tilted down and together a bit but still pretty high up.

And the Center will probably go above the TV or below the TV or both if I can convince him to try it :heehee:

As for a subwoofer. 

Since those Daytons are all 6.5" an 8" sub seems almost too small. But I may just set all the channels to large considering the output those 652's are capable of. This would eliminate unnecessary lows from constantly running through the .1 and keep the landlord happy.

I was looking at these 4 (assume ~$150 as maximum)

Dayton 8"








http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-631

Dayton 10"








http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-633

BIC 10" 







(Down-Firing)
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=303-430

AudioSource 10" 








http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/610251-REG/AudioSource_PSW110_PSW110_10_Powered_Subwoofer.html

Now the audiosource is there only because I had purchased the 12" version of that sub a while back and found at high volume it had so much port noise you would have to stuff the ports to silence it or use it at only low volumes. So regardless of the 12" versions sale price of $99 I would rather spend the money on the 10 because I am sure the quality will be superior.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ZeosPantera said:


> Very soon my cousin is going to be handing me some cash to set him up a cheap.. CHEAP 5.1 setup for his apartment. The only real issues I have is picking up a cheap sub, preferably front firing as the downstairs landlord probably wouldn't enjoy a down-firing unit at any time of day.
> 
> He just got the TV, a Vizio which I convinced him to mount at the proper height!


Is there really room for the left speaker between the TV and the door opening? It would have been better to center the TV on the wall and give the speakers some room to breath.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Is there really room for the left speaker between the TV and the door opening? It would have been better to center the TV on the wall and give the speakers some room to breath.


There is a 15" header above the door where the left speaker will go. Trust me the TV was going to move to the right but the girlfriend didn't want to re-arrange the furniture :hsd:.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ZeosPantera said:


> There is a 15" header above the door where the left speaker will go. Trust me the TV was going to move to the right but the girlfriend didn't want to re-arrange the furniture :hsd:.


Gak. Up near the ceiling is not a good place for a front speaker. It should be at the level of the center of the display screen.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Gak. Up near the ceiling is not a good place for a front speaker. It should be at the level of the center of the display screen.


Agreed about the speaker location being somewhat at the height of the TV. I was gonna suggest a sub from PE as they have several offerings on sale right now.:T


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

bambino said:


> Agreed about the speaker location being somewhat at the height of the TV. I was gonna suggest a sub from PE as they have several offerings on sale right now.:T


Putting the sub on the floor won't improve the speaker setup.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sure, i was just saying that the PE subs are a good, cheap suggestion that would fit the rest of the setup.:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If you really want to dial up the performance I bet we could add some easy mods to enhance speaker performance. you will only need some silicone caulk, a sheet of rock wool and some burlap.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Gak. Up near the ceiling is not a good place for a front speaker. It should be at the level of the center of the display screen.



The only other option is on the other side of the doorway. Which will put the left speaker at about 45 degrees from the main listening position.. Then the right speaker would still need to be around 6 feet up to clear the furniture/cabinet.



lsiberian said:


> If you really want to dial up the performance I bet we could add some easy mods to enhance speaker performance. you will only need some silicone caulk, a sheet of rock wool and some burlap.


eh? The dayton's are simple at best but I suppose some tweaking could help. Wouldn't want to spoil the magic either.


----------

